# Just purchased some coral from swf.com



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Chili Coral









Christmas Tree Coral









Deep Sea Yellow Gorgonian









10 Multi-Pack Ricordea Sale









ORA Leather - Toadstool Long Polyp 









with overnight came to 219.00 


anyone else ever ordered from them before?


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice collection you have there.. Ive not used them though.


----------



## Nickeftink (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm sorry if this question is kinda stupid but does the toadstool [long polyp] sting and does it ever host clowns?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Toadstools do not sting and my clowns host in my long-polyped toadstool. It's a fairly good, non-aggressive alternative to anemones


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Nickeftink said:


> I'm sorry if this question is kinda stupid but does the toadstool [long polyp] sting and does it ever host clowns?





















I don't BELIEVE (i may be wrong) they sting, however they are capable of producing nasty chemicals to ward off predators.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nickeftink said:


> I'm sorry if this question is kinda stupid but does the toadstool [long polyp] sting and does it ever host clowns?


 The only stupid question is the question not asked. That said Toadstool are Leathers they don't sting but are toxic to other coral that are close to them as they fight for space. Another thing about leathers is they put a chemical in the water around them that will stunt the growth of other coral around them so they can grow into that space.


----------

